# AR is officially HERE! | adam's rotors inc. running 10 years strong!!!



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*A FULL DECADE OF AR AND WE’VE MADE IT TO THE BIG SHOW!*
*adam's rotors inc. is now the official BRAKE FORUM SPONSORof VWvortex AND Fourtitude.com!!!*

many of you may know us and are currently running our rotors, but if not, we just wanted to reach out and introduce ourselves.

*WE CATER TO THE CAR ENTHUSIAST WHO NOT ONLY NEEDS NEW BRAKE ROTORS, BUT WANTS SOMETHING DIFFERENT BEHIND A NICE SET OF WHEELS.*

be it looks or performance, adam's rotors is the only company to bring you over 17+ machine pattern variations (most of which are exclusive to AR), 3 zinc finish offerings, and 5 ceramic-silica hub coating options.

*YOU PICK, WHAT YOU WANT AT AN ALL-INCLUSIVE PRICE | COMPLIMENTARY CORROSION PREVENTION, FREE SHIPPING, CUSTOM DRILLING, SLOTTING, AND/OR DIMPLING, ALL LOADED INTO OUR WEBSTORE.*



we started out small and remain that way...a tight knit, self-owned & operated company established in 2006.
the small outfit and one-on-one interaction creates only the best service w/quick response & even faster made-to-order set-ups. with top notch products, this lends hand to our success thus far.
working 24/7 throughout the day, any and all questions are answered within the hour to the best of our ability, if not instantly.
being an online company we do business direct via email, instant message, PM, and over the web in our ever growing threads...we're always here ready to reply!
we are a fully made-to-order, replacement disc brake, rotor manufacturer...we offer only factory fit, OE spec, plug n' play discs.

*adam's rotors expertise is in the VW/audi market, but do set-ups for ANY make/models car/truck/van…check to our store!
*
*WWW.ADAMSROTORS.COM
*




*WHY ADAM’S ROTORS? WE’RE DIFFERENT!*

because we do what no one else does. AR is a customizable product, having managed to turn a boring replacement product into something different. it's a have-it-your-way, made-to-order modification item ideal for any enthusiast. now, instead of just picking 1 of 1-3 drilled or slotted rotor styles from off-the-shelf inventory, *we offer over 17+ patterns for your choice/taste, how YOU want them.* after that pick a zinc for corrosion prevention...silver? gold? maybe black? thereafter you can even add one of our coated hub colors in a satin ceramic finish to finalize your set and truly give them polished, unique look. we now even offer upgraded metallurgy, to a stronger premium grade high carbon iron if you so wish. we at AR believe a rotor ISN'T just a plain ol' service part...rather a fun, custom, cool way to not only enhance the look of your car, but add performance, protection, and something different to your build, with a ton of bang for your buck!
oh yeh...and they actually perform!!!

*track tested, endurance race team approved; check it out HERE.
*


*WWW.ADAMSROTORS.COM

**
AR drift I [triple curve] & **AR drift II [triple curve/slot]:
*








_[must be ordered with coated hubs]
_*
AR drag I [cross-hatch/slot] & **AR drag II [cross-hatch/double slot]:*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR speed [multi-slot] & **AR track [double slot/dimple]**:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR sport I [over-dimple] & **AR sport II [over-slot]:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR race [double slot] & **AR street [double slot/drill]:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]_


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

_[LIMITED: made only for Adam's close friends & family for Christmas 2015. we have a small batch left, we've decided to offer to our loyal, supporting customers, while inventory lasts]
_


these are top quality custom generated, laser cut & etched, wood coasters; designed exactly to spec of 6 of our exclusive patterns. the lug holes & hub bores are cut thru, along with accurate slotting, dimpling, drilling, and AR's chamfered edges. they are sturdy, absorbent, 3/16" thick coasters, in 3.9" diameter Basswood. these are solid wood, not laminated, which can handle water/moisture making them great, usable drink holders. the set of 6 coasters come in a tin w/unique label design. stack the set on the lid and it can also be used to display the coasters on your desk or coffee table.

*SHOP NOW: www.adamsrotors.com/MERCH*

the 6 patterns included are:
AR sport I, AR sport II, AR speed, AR drift II, AR drag II, & AR street/track


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

AR pattern-match program | serving BBK owners w/rear rotor solutions | www.adamsrotors.com/PMP


here's a set of Alcon/Stassis C-hook rears we did for a customer with a Big Brake Kit up front, who's been forced to run un-matched rears in the past...not with a custom F&R set-up!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

what a busy couple weeks. the office is officially moved over and it's business as usual...enjoying the rest of the weekend!


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

adam's rotors said:


> what a busy couple weeks. the office is officially moved over and it's business as usual...enjoying the rest of the weekend!



Hi, I just sent you an email! Thanks.


----------

